# New here from Jacksonville, Florida



## Mike Hargrove (Nov 20, 2015)

I have just found this site looking for some DYI projects on Google. I am a Gheenoe guy right now. Today I have 3 of them. Just got a new 15.6 Classic. Thanks.


----------



## DougyMillCove (Aug 21, 2015)

Mike Hargrove said:


> I have just found this site looking for some DYI projects on Google. I am a Gheenoe guy right now. Today I have 3 of them. Just got a new 15.6 Classic. Thanks.


Hey Mike,
Where are you in Jax and where do you like to fish? I'm in South East Mill Cove. I just sold my Gheenoe about a year ago and bought a Roto-molded Solo Skiff. I mostly kayak from the house, but will be building an addition on my dock for the Solo to call Home when not on the trailer. Welcome to the site. I've been here for a little while but just finally did the intro thing myself.


----------



## Mike Hargrove (Nov 20, 2015)

I am down in Mandarin and fish a lot out of palm valley. I have been interested to fishing mill cove. I drive over the Dames Point Bridge to get to work, so I get a good view of it from above.


----------



## DougyMillCove (Aug 21, 2015)

Mike Hargrove said:


> I am down in Mandarin and fish a lot out of palm valley. I have been interested to fishing mill cove. I drive over the Dames Point Bridge to get to work, so I get a good view of it from above.


Mill Cove is a blast! Let me know if you want to check it out. From a Gheenoe I'd suggest launching at Lonnie Wurn. Lots of great fishing surprisingly close to that spot. Just beware of the wind. It can turn the cove into a nightmare rather quickly.
DMC


----------

